# Any tips on hanging drywall



## kanadaeh (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry, I've posted this already but in the wrong section so here it is again.
I'm a painter/part time crackfiller and I've been asked to bid on a job that I usually wouldn't bid on but it's kinda slow so I think I might tackle it. I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on hanging drywall for this specific job?
Basically the windows where replaced on the outside wall in 65 rooms 
(5 floors,13 rooms per floor) I've been asked to bid on hanging and finishing the outside wall in the 65 rooms. The wall is 8 ft by 11.5 ft and the window is 3 ft by 3 ft. The window has a 6 inch return that will be drywalled. I will have to shimmy and level the drywall around the window. I will probably use steel corner beads around the windows for durability (being a hotel they will get pretty beat up) The ceiling and connecting walls cannot be disturbed so I was thinking on using the plastic tear away L-bead? We figure 2 - 4x12 sheets per room. I am supplying labor only, no materials.
I tried to go in this by the hour but the owner wants a bid so I've been racking my brain trying to estimate how many hrs to complete. I know speed can vary from one person to the next and being an older building it may not be completely level, but roughly how many hrs would you allow for this? Is there any simpler ways to complete this project? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
I placed my bid allowing 250 hrs. Does that sound about right?


----------

